# Pantalla Seiki SE32HCM tiene mitad de imagen



## Urieluribe28 (May 27, 2020)

Buenas noches disculpen la hora.
 Quisiera pedir su ayuda, ya que tengo un problema con un televisor marca Seiki .
Modelo:se32hcm ya que tenía sonido pero no imagen, al revisarla encontré un led fundido lo reemplaze y al conectar de nuevo el televisor 
 Encendió solo tenía imagen en la parte inferior de la pantalla y la superior en negro


----------



## skynetronics (May 27, 2020)

¿Fotos de cómo estás viendo la falla?

Lo más probable es que tengas otros led en la parte de arriba también malos. Ojo, porque los leds pueden encenderte bien al probarlo con fuente externa, pero al trabajar con el voltaje del TV (al funcionar en caliente) presentan la falla.

Sube fotos de las tiras led también.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 27, 2020)

Muy bien al rato subo fotos de las tiras de hecho ya he reemplazado 3 leds fundidos en un periodo como de un año aprox  quiera comentarte otra situación al encender el TV probé voltaje en la t-con.
Vgl= -8v 
Von= 0v 
Dvdd= 3.3v 
Con tu amplia experiencia amigo que me recomiendas revisar ya que no me llega voltaje von o vgh y es indispensable quiero suponer


----------



## skynetronics (May 27, 2020)

Sube fotos para poder entender mejor cómo se conectan las placas entre sí. ¿Tiene t-con externa o va integrada en la pantalla? 

Por eso las fotos son fundamentales al momento de hacer consultas, para no tener que andar suponiendo cómo funciona el TV.

Saludos.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 27, 2020)

Ok muy bien en un momento te mando fotos que tengo a la mano
Mira amigo esta es la TV la tarjeta que viene junto con la main y la de abajo es la t- con que viene integrada al panel amigo me dices cómo necesitas las fotos si más cerca en algún punto


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 27, 2020)

Aquí están amigo


----------



## skynetronics (May 27, 2020)

Que no tengas el voltaje VGH ni el VON da para pensar el estado de la pantalla, pero primero partamos con el problema de los leds.

Suponiendo que tengas un corto en la t-con y eso hace que no enciendan los leds, desconecta el cable LVDS y trata de encender el TV para ver si ahora el backlight se ilumina completo. Si se repite la misma falla, entonces tendrás que revisar los leds, ya que probablemente tienes otros que están funcionando mal.

Cuando llegues a los leds, recuerda subir siempre fotos para que se pueda apreciar mejor con lo que se está lidiando.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 27, 2020)

Muy al rato te envío las fotos para que veas como enciende la pantalla a lo que aprecio envié den todos los leds el problema es la imagen que no da ni el logo ni nada solo está blanca y como rayas pero al rato te envío fotos para que me asesores gra así amigo buen día


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 27, 2020)

Mira amigo ya te envié las imágenes de como enciende el televisor si le pones zoom alcanzarás a notar que aunque se ve blanca la pantalla hay un lado que se ve más oscuro


----------



## skynetronics (May 27, 2020)

Esa "división" que se ve en la pantalla, no creo que sea por el backlight (que según yo, enciende bien), sino que por una falla en la t-con o la pantalla. Esas líneas que se ven ahí ya da para pensar.

Yo lo que haría es conectarle una fuente de video (antena o señal RCA/HDMI, etc), y ver si le puedo sacar el sonido al sintonizar algún canal.

En este punto tendrás que subir fotos claras y en detalle de la tarjeta previa al panel, sobre todo donde están los chip COF (los flex café).

Con el TV encendido, tendrás que buscar los voltajes básicos de operación (VGH, VGL, VDD, VCC, etc) y buscar cortos (sobre todo en la línea de VGH que según entiendo no tienes voltaje ahí).


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 27, 2020)

Amigo te envie estás dos imágenes  haciendo la prueba que me dijiste de quitar el cable lvds y en ocasiones enciende y se queda así azul y la otra ocasión quiere encender y se queda la pantalla negra  y no encienden los leds pero la TV sigue encendida , y en efecto ya cheque los voltajes correspondientes de la t-con y no tengo vgh amigo
Muy bien conéctate la antena que tengo aquí ala mano para ver si sintoniza algún canal y te comento gracias
Te mandé imagen de la parte de los chip cof las dos partes una dónde viene el otro cable Flex donde está el otro Flex central


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 27, 2020)

Algunas tarjetas tienen marcado VON en lugar de VGH.
La ausencia de este voltaje da por resultado pantalla en blanco.

Adjunto un documento con los nombres comunes para los panel LCD.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 27, 2020)

Si de hecho en mi t-con aparece como von y me comentas que la ausencia de este voltaje da como resultado la pantalla blanca que me recomiendas para solucionar este problema


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 27, 2020)

Revisa que esa línea no se encuentre en corto circuito con respecto a tierra.
Es muy común que algún capacitor SMD se encuentre con fuga o corto circuito.
Si no, revisa los componentes asociados a esa etapa, sobre todo los transistores y diodos.
Si el panel LCD tiene otra tarjeta, también suelen dañarse componentes que ponen en corto la línea VON.
Si la tarjeta T-CON tiene dos cables flexibles que van hacia el panel LCD, desconéctalos y revisa si ya existe el voltaje VON.
Si existe, ahora coloca solo uno y comprueba si sigue existiendo.
Si existe, será el otro sector del panel el que tiene problemas y no la tarjeta T-CON


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 27, 2020)

Mira los Flex vienen adaptados al panel y el único que puedo retirar es el Flex central te de hecho medio voltajes en el flex central y desde la tarjeta grande no tengo ese voltaje von te mando imágenes amigo


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 28, 2020)

Ya vi el tipo de tarjeta principal que es y es de las que tienen el conversor DC-DC incorporado.
Revisa los componentes que se muestran dentro del circulo rojo de la imagen adjunta.
Ese chip suele dañarse bastante y si los componentes están en buen estado se tendrá que reemplazar.
Lo que no me gusta son las líneas verticales de esta imagen, suelen ser causadas por daño en un chip COF.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 28, 2020)

Amigo cuál círculo rojo es el que me mencionas me lo podrías marcar en la imagen por fa si no es mucha molestia


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 28, 2020)

Houston tuvo problemas con el servidor satelital. 
Ya está ahí la imagen.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 28, 2020)

Ok gracias en la tarde lo reviso y te comento gracias


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 28, 2020)

Amigos*,* una duda más a resolver*.
¿E*stos componentes pequeños que parecieran fusibles o resistencias que son muy pequeñas suelen fallar?
*¿*Cómo determinar que están en buen estado y saber su valor*?*


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 28, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> *¿E*stos componentes pequeños que parecieran fusibles o resistencias que son muy pequeñas suelen fallar?


Cualquier componente eléctrico o electrónico puede fallar.


Urieluribe28 dijo:


> *¿*Cómo determinar que están en buen estado y saber su valor*?*


Si no sabes cómo realizar eso será mejor que lleves el televisor con un técnico.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 28, 2020)

Si tengo conocimiento en electrónica amigo solo que soy estudiante amigo y no cuento con bastante experiencia como tú y el amigo skynetronic por eso mismo pido apoyo desde aquí para obtener un poco más de experiencia gracias
De cualquier manera checo todos los componentes que me indicaste en el círculo rojo y te comento amigo gracias buen día amigo


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 28, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> solo que soy estudiante


Entonces ya deberías saber reconocer un componente y el uso del multímetro.


Urieluribe28 dijo:


> por eso mismo pido apoyo desde aquí para obtener un poco más de experiencia


El apoyo que se da aquí es para personas que ya tienen cierto nivel de estudios en electrónica.
Por eso es que se realiza o realizaba un examen de ingreso.
Si piensas practicar con un televisor de nueva generación sin los conocimientos suficientes, lo terminarás por dañar más.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 28, 2020)

No amigo claro que conozco el uso del multimetro y los componentes unicamentr el valor de ellos si no está serigrafiado y sin un diagrama igual es un poco complicado para mí que no tengo tan basta experiencia como ustedes pero si puedo contar con su apoyo se los agradecería buen día


----------



## skynetronics (May 28, 2020)

Amigo, las mainboard tienen un funcionamiento más complejo que la fuente, ya que tienen varios conversores DC-DC y además la memoria EEPROM, donde quizás se hace necesario regrabar firmware y esas yerbas. Por todo eso, cuando uno se pone a reparar una mainboard necesita tener toda esa base. Todos los conversores DC-DC no operan con los mismos voltajes, por eso especialmente cuando no hay diagramas hay que ponerse a examinar bien todo antes de "meter mano".

Como ya te dijo el colega, la idea es no experimentar. De todas formas, las "resistencias" que podrían estar cerca de donde dice "TCON LVDS" deben ser resistencias o quizás bobinas que están en los pares LVDS. Es probable que sean bajo valor, aunque lo desconozco a ciencia cierta.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 28, 2020)

Ok muchas gracias amigo si en efecto don resistencias amigo las revisaré con detalle al igual que lo que me comentaba el otro amigo que checara la sección donde me indico el con un círculo de cualquier manera reviso componentes y comento resultado muchas gracias por su apoyo buen día


----------



## hernandove (May 31, 2020)

Hola seguro tienes algún problema en el voltaje del cof este tv es chino debe tener cof laterales.
Pero antes de realizar cualquiera pruebas debes realizar una limpieza del conector que va de la maind a la pantalla también verifica que esté bien conectado.
Seguro si lo desarmaste para arreglar los LED puede que estés colocando mal alguno de los componentes que quitastes esto lo debes descartar


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 31, 2020)

Ya lo revise amigo de nuevo la volví a desarmar para verificar sin en efecto no deje algo desenchufado pero todo está en orden solo lo que no tengo es el voltaje von


----------



## hernandove (Jun 1, 2020)

Limpiaste el Flex y el conector sigue la pista del voltaje hacia la maind lo que no entiendo bien es que hablas de la mitad de la imagen y en las fotos no veo nada parecido.
Prueba en la maind sin aparece el voltaje sin el panel


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 1, 2020)

Si limpie el Flex perfectamente es que la mitad de i.agen se veía al principio de hecho el logo de Seiki aparecía solo la mitad la parte inferior pero después de checar el Flex y estar checando la TV de repente dejo de aparecer el logo y solo le se ve así colo lo viste en la.imagen de hecho si pones zoom y observas bien la imagen hay una parte que se ve más clara que la otra


----------



## hernandove (Jun 1, 2020)

Algo que debes tener presente por tu falta de experiencia posiblemente estés colocando alreves el bus de datos.
Mide continuidad en el mismo.
Con el bus de datos desconectado mira si aparece el voltaje Von para localizar la falla si aparece el voltaje está bien la maind y toca revisar el panel.
Me cuentas cómo te va.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 1, 2020)

Si no cuenta con bastante experiencia en tsrjetas pero el Flex cheque continuidad en uno por uno de sus líneas por si llegase a estar roto y desconiectado de la t-con  medio el voltaje y tampoco me llega en voltaje von


----------



## hernandove (Jun 1, 2020)

Entonces debes hacer seguimiento en la tcom debe haber una resistencia fusible abierta o un transistor
Cuenta el número del pin y lo mides en la maind directamente con mucho cuidado de no hacer corto con los contiguos
El panel debe tener algún número lo públicas para ver cuál es ese voltaje buscándolo en el datashet


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 1, 2020)

Ese número que me indicas viene impr si en el panel?
Si voy a seguir esa línea del Von que en qué parte de la main llega ahí debe estar el problema por qué cheque los demás voltaje en la t-con y están. Bien


----------



## hernandove (Jun 1, 2020)

El número del panel está está en el chasis o también en la placa la idea es saber cuánto es ese voltaje.
Cerca en la maind en el conector está un circuito que tiene un integrado pequeño en esa parte enfoca la revisión


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 1, 2020)

me puedes asesoras en qué puntos ? Ahí se ve el conector


----------



## hernandove (Jun 1, 2020)

Cuenta desde arriba hacia abajo la misma cantidad de pines siendo el primero el 1 igual en el otro extremo, para que estés seguro con el tv apagado mides continuidad para que lo identifiques.
Luego haces lo mismo con los componentes cercanos para que así veas los componentes asociados.
Luego puedes hacer las pruebas con el equipo prendido


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 1, 2020)

Si los cheque así para ver qué está en perfecto estado en Flex lo limpie muy bien y todo el problema lo más seguro por qué desde el conector de salida no sale ese voltaje de von


----------



## hernandove (Jun 1, 2020)

El voltaje von está en el pin ?


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 1, 2020)

No


----------



## hernandove (Jun 1, 2020)

Mide continuidad desde ese punto a los componentes cercanos para que sigas la línea del circuito y llegues hasta donde sale el voltaje esto lo haces con el tv apagado y luego mides voltaje con el tv encendido


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 1, 2020)

Ok muy bien  si así mismo le haré para checar si algún componente en su periferia está dañado que a como me marca la falla es lo más logico


----------



## hernandove (Jun 1, 2020)

Algo que veo en las fotos me parece que ese pin no tiene conexión con la maind  por lo tanto estaría bien eso lo descartas con las mediciones que estás realizando 
Puedes verificar si La pantalla tiene cof laterales o no.
Veo que antes decías que los demás voltajes están bien quiero descartar algo.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 1, 2020)

Así es los demás voltajes me aparecen sin problema amigo


----------



## hernandove (Jun 2, 2020)

2 cosas para ver en que te puedo ayudar 
1 una foto completa para ver si logro ver el numero del panel o alguna pista para tener información de los circuitos 
2 me confirmas si el tv tiene cof laterales


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 2, 2020)

Ok al ratito te las mando amigo gracias la foto completa la quieres de la tarjeta principal únicamente ? O que tan completa te refieres


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 2, 2020)

esta es la tarjeta amigo hernandove a ver si te sirve así la imagen o necesitas más cerca


----------



## legra (Jun 3, 2020)

Yo tengo aqui en el taller un TV igual que ese  con la pantalla también sin imagen y creo que es el vgh también con ausencia de voltaje pero no he revisado muy a fondo , pudiste arreglar el TV brodher?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 3, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> Esta es la tarjeta, amigo hernandove. A ver si te sirve así la imagen o necesitas más cerca.


Te pidieron una foto completa del televisor para ver el número de modelo de panel LCD.
Cuando se trata de esa simple información no hacen falta imágenes, solo basta escribir los modelos.
El modelo del panel LCD suele estar en una calcomanía pegada al gabinete y puede ser el *HV320WXC-200*
El modelo de la tarjeta principal es TP.MS3393T.PB758 y es una tarjeta genérica porque la usan varias marcas.
Los chip COF laterales son como el señalado con la flecha roja en la imagen adjunta.

Lo importante sería saber la nomenclatura del chip UG1 para ver si existe alguna información.
Una forma sencilla para determinar si el conversor DC-DC está funcionando es, desconectar el cable flexible que va hacia el LCD
Si aparecen todos los voltajes es porque el display tiene un problema con algún componente, incluyendo los chip COF


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 3, 2020)

legra dijo:


> Yo tengo aqui en el taller un TV igual que ese  con la pantalla también sin imagen y creo que es el vgh también con ausencia de voltaje pero no he revisado muy a fondo , pudiste arreglar el TV brodher?


 Aún no he revisado bien a fondo tampoco únicamente he revisado voltajes en t-con y me percate que. Me hacía falta voltaje von


----------



## hernandove (Jun 3, 2020)

Si el tv enciende y da imagen o no  salen líneas negras y queda azul es el cof lateral sin el vgh


----------



## legra (Jun 6, 2020)

Hombre tienes que mirar con una lupa sabrosa o un microscopio porque el TV que yo tengo aquí en el taller ( no es la misma marca, el que tengo es ELEMENT, pero por dentro es igual tanto en placa como pantalla) bueno este TV , si uno se fija detenidamente a observar con una lupa desde el último Flex de datos ,donde salen las líneas de energía  para los chip COF de barrido vertical y le vas siguiendo el camino hasta que se meten dentro del vidrio ( con una lupa) y viajan por dentro de este( el vidrio en la esquinita del display) hasta los chip COF, a lo mejor podrás notar, si es tu caso, en el mío si lo noté, una pequeña quemadura , es decir , como dos líneas de energía fusionadas entre sí y con un área muy pequeñita ennegrecida, indicando esto que hubo un corte entre ellas, y por ende la fuente que Alimenta estas líneas no enciende por sobre consumo o está averiada, en mi caso todavía no he revisado más a fondo , pero tú puedes mirar y ver si no hay


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 6, 2020)

legra dijo:


> Hombre tienes que mirar con una lupa sabrosa o un microscopio porque el TV que yo tengo aquí en el taller ( no es la misma marca, el que tengo es ELEMENT, pero por dentro es igual tanto en placa como pantalla) bueno este TV , si uno se fija detenidamente a observar con una lupa desde el último Flex de datos ,donde salen las líneas de energía  para los chip COF de barrido vertical y le vas siguiendo el camino hasta que se meten dentro del vidrio ( con una lupa) y viajan por dentro de este( el vidrio en la esquinita del display) hasta los chip COF, a lo mejor podrás notar, si es tu caso, en el mío si lo noté, una pequeña quemadura , es decir , como dos líneas de energía fusionadas entre sí y con un área muy pequeñita ennegrecida, indicando esto que hubo un corte entre ellas, y por ende la fuente que Alimenta estas líneas no enciende por sobre consumo o está averiada, en mi caso todavía no he revisado más a fondo , pero tú puedes mirar y ver si no hay


Muy buen aporte amigo gracias lo revisaré lo más rápido posible amigo gracias


----------



## legra (Jun 6, 2020)

Compañeros ,Alguien de ustedes tiene algún diagrama o alguna información de los Chip COF laterales , me gustaría saber cómo se comunican entre ellos y las señales principales que necesitan para realizar el barrio vertical( para llamarlo de alguna forma) o exploración de la pantalla.
 Hablo de diagrama eléctrico con la carta de tiempo y los ton , toff y las distintas frecuencias, pero bueno si tienen alguna información , la que sea igualmente me sirve para irme empapado en el tema y entendiendo cómo funcionan, primero la lógica y después la práctica.SALUDOS.
De donde tú eres Urieluribe28
Yo soy de Cuba


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 6, 2020)

legra dijo:


> Compañeros ,Alguien de ustedes tiene algún diagrama o alguna información de los Chip COF laterales , me gustaría saber cómo se comunican entre ellos y las señales principales que necesitan para realizar el barrio vertical( para llamarlo de alguna forma) o exploración de la pantalla.
> Hablo de diagrama eléctrico con la carta de tiempo y los ton , toff y las distintas frecuencias, pero bueno si tienen alguna información , la que sea igualmente me sirve para irme empapado en el tema y entendiendo cómo funcionan, primero la lógica y después la práctica.SALUDOS.
> De donde tú eres Urieluribe28
> Yo soy de Cuba


Yo soy de México amigo para servirte


----------



## legra (Jun 6, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> Yo soy de México amigo para servirte





Urieluribe28 dijo:


> Yo soy de México amigo para servirte


Bueno compa saludos y que tengas suerte , cuando yo termine de revisar mi TV , les cuento como me fue


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 6, 2020)

legra dijo:


> Bueno compa saludos y que tengas suerte , cuando yo termine de revisar mi TV , les cuento como me fue


Gracias cuídate y cuálquier aporte que pudiera ayudarme me lo comunicas si tienes el tiempo amigo cuidate


----------



## hernandove (Jun 6, 2020)

Compañero Legra*. ¿Q*u*é *número de COF es*,* o tienes las medidas en los puntos de prueba del COF*,* para ver cuál falta*?*


----------



## legra (Jun 6, 2020)

hernandove dijo:


> Compañero Legra*. ¿Q*u*é *número de COF es*,* o tienes las medidas en los puntos de prueba del COF*,* para ver cuál falta*?*


SALUDOS Brodher, si ,yo tengo las medidas en los puntos de prueba y se más o menos lo que tengo que hacer, pero lo que estoy buscando en si es más información sobre los chips CoF que simplemente los puntos de prueba, estoy buscando algunos documentos que expliquen el funcionamiento de los chips CoF , es decir , las señales que le llegan como el las interpreta y como utiliza las diferentes frecuencias y periodos de las señales que recibe del IC TCOM para trabajar y hacer el barrido vertical en pantalla, osea algunos documentos con explicaciones más detalladas de su funcionamiento, porque en ocasiones he reparado pantallas que han tenido corte en alguna que otra señal de salida del controlador de tiempos (o sea el IC TCOM) y no he tenido el IC correspondiente en el taller para remplezarlo y he abierto el camino y le he inyectado otra señal, de otra de las salidas del IC TCOM y los chips CoF han trabajado correctamente y he resuelto el problema pero todo esto ha sido empíricamente y sin un conocimiento profundo del tema , que es lo que realmente me interesaría conocer, si alguno de los compañeros tiene alguna información al respecto y la quisiera compartir sería de gran ayuda para saber el porqué de las cosas.
Ahora mismo estoy trabajando en otros equipos porque el cliente del TV EMERSON que tiene el corte en dos líneas de energía que van hacia los SHIP COF por dentro del vidrio no tiene la solvencia económica para costear el arreglo, pero en cuanto el cliente resuelva el tema y me ponga a trabajar en el TV les comento como me fue


----------



## Norberto 3108 (Feb 21, 2021)

Buenas tardes ..tengo una pantalla marca SEIKI que se calentó dónde está el led del encendido y la pantalla empresa a verse mal


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2021)

Norberto 3108 dijo:


> Buenas tardes ..tengo una pantalla marca SEIKI que se calentó dónde está el led del encendido y la pantalla empresa a verse mal


Ahá. Y......????
La desarmaste y que viste o mediste???
O hay que llamar al brujo del foro para que adivine con la bola de cristal???


----------

